

Protos Eyewear: 3D Printed Eyewear Tailored to Fit You - ajaymehta
https://crowdfunding.protoseyewear.com/3d-printed-eyewear-tailored-to-fit-you

======
techaddict009
This video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dfH1...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dfH1_pyx1Ak)
which explains how it works. Its really impressive. If i had CC would have
surely backed this project.

